# Thought It Was A Covict< You Be The Judge.



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

This Fish Was Gave To Me, It Came From Wal-mart Out Of There New South America Selection. This Fish Is Very Aggresive It Tried To Fight My Ob Peacock And Almost Got Its Self Killed, So Now I Got him In My Assorted 10 Gal With Fish I Think Wont Kill Him. I Thought It Was A Convict But It Looks nothing Like The Profile Pics On This Page So I Will Let You All Decide. Sorry For The Poor Pic Quality Old Cheap Camera Plus This tank Ant Been Cleaned In A Year lol Check Him Out. :lol:


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

nope its not a convict... I've seen a few convicts with iregular patterns before, but the shape of that fishes head gives it away


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

:thumb: Thanks for The Resonse< Do You Have Any Ideal About What It may Be? :thumb:


----------



## aussie123 (Oct 11, 2007)

That looks very much like a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It is a Jack Dempsey.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

yep its def a jd< i wasent so sure cause he did not look nothing like any of them on here so i googled it and found this< looks just like him. thanks you guys.

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=jackdempsey


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

Yep, good old Jack Dempsey...


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

and a female at that


----------

